# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Twijfel over mijn zicht.

## Matt

Hallo,

Ik heb het vermoeden dat er wat met mijn zicht aan de hand is.
Wanneer ik iets goed wil zien, moet ik er eerst erg op focussen, en dan zie ik ALLEEN dat scherp wat ik probeer te zien.

voorbeelden:

Wanneer ik op de fiets zit, en niet af en toe gericht naar de tegenliggers zou kijken zou ik geen bekenden kunnen herkennen aan hun gezicht. 

Wanneer ik een tekst lees, zie ik alleen 1 a 2 woorden waar ik direct naar kijk scherp, en wat er omheen staat aan woorden heel wazig.
De rest van de tekst ziet er dan nog waziger uit.


Het gekke is dus, dat een heel klein deel van mijn zicht scherp is, en de rest helemaal niet.

Is dit normaal, of moet ik een oogarts bezoeken?
Mocht ik te onduidelijk geweest zijn in het beschrijven, hoor ik het ook graag.

----------


## Flogiston

Het lijkt me in ieder geval goed dit even te laten controleren. Zoals je het beschrijft klinkt het niet normaal. Er is ook best kans dat er meer aan de hand is dan je nu denkt. Het probleem met oogafwijkingen is namelijk dat ze meestal zo enorm geleidelijk ontstaan dat je zelf niet doorhebt dat je zicht verslechtert. Pas wanneer er iets aan wordt gedaan en je dus plotseling van beperkt teruggaat naar normaal, zie je ineens wat je al die jaren hebt gemist.

Een oogarts bezoeken lijkt me dus zeker aan te raden. Je zou de eerste verschijnselen kunnen hebben van tunnelvisie. Als dat inderdaad bij jou aan de hand is, kun je er des te meer aan doen naarmate je er eerder bij bent.

Mocht je de oogarts toch nog een te grote stap vinden, dan kun je ook eens binnenstappen bij een opticien. De meeste opticiens doen gratis een paar elementaire tests. Sommige rekenen tien euro, dus dat is een heel overzichtelijk bedrag, zeker als het om zoiets belangrijks gaat als je zicht.

Zorg er dan wel voor dat je bij een opticien terechtkomt die een echte opleiding heeft gehad. Dus niet zo'n eenvoudige "brillenboer". In Nederland zijn dat de _medisch opticiens_, maar dat is iets waar je naar zult moeten vragen, want de meeste afficheren die kwalificatie niet. Hoe de betere opticiens in België heten kan ik je helaas niet vertellen.

----------

